# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post a picture of your blonde Mando

## Baron Collins-Hill

ive always liked non bursted mandos, so heres your chance to show me what youve got

----------


## amowry

Well, I wish I owned this one by Ward Elliot...

http://community.webshots.com/photo/...74466002QfNGKo

----------


## revray

These pictures are in another thread (Bluett F4) but they seem appropriate for this one as well. This is my F4 built by Mark Bluett. He calls this color gold.

----------


## revray

Here's a close up of the front which shows the color much better.

----------


## revray

the scroll

----------


## revray

The back

----------


## phynie

Here is my brand new moon beam . It has a blonde top so I think it qualifies. I wish I could take a picture of the sound it makes. Because she sounds even better than she looks. =)
Anyway it has a blonde 1 piece cedar top.

----------


## phynie

here's another

----------


## djweiss

Here's my Newson A5:

----------


## djweiss

And the back of the Newson:

----------


## reverb41

my pavel sucek

----------


## reverb41

scroll

----------


## reverb41

front

----------


## reverb41

again

----------


## mahlboogie

Here is my John Garrity

----------


## mahlboogie

Garrity

----------


## mahlboogie

Garrity

----------


## phiddlepicker

I'll join the club here, even if my web cam is a dinosaur.

----------


## boboshoes

This was my first blonde. I'm sure it won't be my last though

----------


## boboshoes

Here's a side shot.

----------


## oldwave maker

#300- my only blonde keeper, tru-oil over blonde shellac

----------


## Keith Newell

This ones my regular player. Red spruce top.
 Keith Newell
http://www.newellmandolins.com

----------


## Keith Newell

Close up. I added the pick guard.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

My Michael Lewis

----------


## b.pat

How about a half breed?

----------


## Chris Baird

Here's one like above but the other way around. #This one should be setting sail for California tomorrow.

----------


## Ken Sager

> #300- my only blonde keeper, tru-oil over blonde shellac


Why'd you have to go post a picture like that, Bill! Now I suppose I need to send you another deposit to have you build a C# to match my octave...

Good lookin, yes sir.

:-)

Ken

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

nice mandos everyone, really beautiful.

i esspecially like that driftwood, really amazing

keep them coming

----------


## ira

and now for something completely different.
my blonde beauty.

----------


## ellisppi

Here's mine

----------


## grandmainger

Hey, ira and ellisppi, what brands are these?

----------


## saznpins

This is my mando, a Howard Morris (#38, 2002). I added the Orrico tailpiece and the ebony armrest from King Brown.

I may not post very much but I love the Cafe and come here to read often  
Cheers much,
Sarah

Edited to say that due to MAS this mando is now for sale! PM me for details

----------


## ellisppi

Grandmainger, My mandolin is Ellis #67

----------


## grandmainger

> Grandmainger, My mandolin is Ellis #67


It's very lovely! I really like the grain on the top wood.

Are the sides black or dark brown?

----------


## ira

mine is a kennaquhair p2 from doug dieter in indiana

----------


## Ken

Here are my two blonds (not counting my daughters). The first picture may be kind of funky, I lost my picture software during a re-installation of my Windows after trojan damage and haven't replaced it yet, so I can't downsize the original to fit the board. This picture is copied and pasted from the eye candy section of this board. Anyhow here goes-

----------


## Ken

Well that's not too bad, here is number two, and I apologize for misspelling blonde in my first post.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

My Morris twins. 

Mark

----------


## Lee

Does anyone walk into Gruhn's "just looking"? Old Wave #325 jumped off the wall at me.

----------


## John Ely

This is my Rogue. It used to be the example on Elderly's website, before I bought it. I love the walnut binding against the blonde.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

great mandos everyone, this is turning into a great thread, i love your second mando, ken, that is the coolest thing ive seen in a long while

keep up the good work

----------


## Michael Lewis

#168 Red Spruce, big leaf maple, french polish shellac

----------


## Michael Lewis

Front

----------


## Michael Lewis

#168

----------


## oldwave maker

Stunning mando, Michael. When you get a chance, could you post pics of that mandovise on the builders thread?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Michael, Michael...
You realize you're never going to achieve that "Loar" vibe if you keep on making your scrolls so perfect...

----------


## grandmainger

Stunning!  The scroll is spectacular!
I don't like that pickguard too much as I find it a little too contrasty on such a pale wood. But I love the scooped end of the fingerboard, with the nice little pointy bit.
Very very nice.

----------


## mandoryan

Michael,
 Very, very nice work. I personally love the pickguard as it kind of reminds me of a mandolin version of the Clarence White/Tony Rice Martin pickguard. Your attention to detail is spectacular!

----------


## Luthier Vandross

This is Randy's Hummingbird:

----------


## Luthier Vandross

#2

Satinwood

----------


## Luthier Vandross

Last

----------


## Spruce

Wow, love the wide grain wood on the flanks of that top, Luthier Vandross...
Red Spruce??

Here's a pic of a blonde Eastman...
Nice wood, no?

----------


## Kevin K

Spruce, let's see the top of the blond Eastman please.

----------


## Kevin K

That didn't sound to good did it.

----------


## Spruce

> Spruce, let's see the top of the blond Eastman please.


Here ya go...

It's supposedly Chinese wood as well...
Very Engelmann-esque, no?....

----------


## Eric Foulke

No arch or scroll, but still pretty.

----------


## Chris Baird

Eric, #Beautiful mandolin. Did you just mount standard tuners in that headstock? #I've been considering a tuner configuration like that.

----------


## Luthier Vandross

> Wow, love the wide grain wood on the flanks of that top, Luthier Vandross...
> Red Spruce??
> 
> Here's a pic of a blonde Eastman...
> Nice wood, no?


Wow! MY TONGUE IS HARD! LOOK AT THAT MAPLE! 

Yes, red spruce top, it's all we've ever used, and that piece is a dusey.

WOW!

M

----------


## Luthier Vandross

Hey Bruce, we have a Chinese made bass in for repair that has nearly identical grain as that mandolin, real quality craftsmanship as well.. that is shocking in blonde.. I can't stop looking.


M

----------


## JeffS

Randy, that blonde mando of yours is making me randy.

----------


## Luthier Vandross

I'm Miles, but Randy says thanks.

It is loud in the mids, and soft around the bottom, sustains like a piano, and looks like Liberace's mando.

M

----------


## Eric Foulke

Chris,
Thanks. Those are Schaller horizontal post tuners. Hard to find but woth it.

----------


## pathfinder

Custom Weber Big Sky.

----------


## pathfinder

Oops! #Let's try again.

----------


## pathfinder

Sorry about that. I'm a klutz with attaching photos.

----------


## Luthier Vandross

Love to see it... is it already on the web somewhere, or on your computer?


Miles

----------


## pathfinder

It's on my computer, but it's not attaching for some reason. Sorry about that.

----------


## grandmainger

Not mine, but Driftwood #008 looks pretty good!

----------


## Lee

Spruce, does that Eastman have bound F-holes?

----------


## G_Smolt

My old Donaldson F...haven't had it for 2-3 years.
Picture courtesy Charles Johnson...he sold it awhile back, and since I used to own it, I figured he wouldnt mind if I posted it.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

ive always liked driftwoods

----------


## dane

Mine's an oldie (1913), and I think of it as blond although the color is officially "pumpkin":

----------


## dane

Closer shot:

----------


## dane

Maple back:

----------


## Lee

Not quite blonde, would auburn be more descriptive? Nevertheless, very nice!

----------


## jim bevins

My 1977 Deneve and she bellers good!

----------


## Bob Sayers

I think that Dane's 1913 pumpkin-topped F-4 is the best-looking mandolin ever to roll out of the Gibson factory--and I'm including Loars. 

Bob

----------


## ffpizza5

1913 F-4 natural blond finish. #The light in this photo is kinda' bad, but you get the point.

home.twcny.rr.com/ffpizza5

----------


## Dru Lee Parsec

Here's my buddy  # Some times this mando is my best friend.

----------


## evanreilly

Me & ole Phoenix #164!

----------


## AeroJoe

Weber Custom Blonde Bitterroot, 3/2004

Photo work courtesy Donald Zepp, Zepp Country Music

----------


## AeroJoe

In answer to a private email...the tailpiece is not matte-finish gold-plated...just looks like that in the photos...where you could get one like that I imagine you'd have to get in touch with Weber Mandolins...

----------


## oldwave maker

Goldie #349 heading to paul in tucson, early jingle bells....

----------


## AZmando

Hey Bill - two questions:

Is that blondie going to "Paul in Tucson" at the Folk Shop?

Why don't you post the most beautiful blonde of them all - the one made to match the whiskey bottle? #That was one PRETTY, PRETTY color!

----------


## tope

Here's my blond to offer up. It headed out to someone in a working band in Arizona.

----------


## tope

Another shot

----------


## oldwave maker

Nice stuff tope- gotta love those whiskey/tortoise combos!
that last one went to a classical player in tucson, this one went north:

----------


## oldwave maker

doh!

----------


## oldwave maker

And heres the original, as per customers labrott and woolford color sample, thanks to Spruce for helping empty said sample at Pagosa!

----------


## tope

That is a fine color match Bill.

----------


## Laura Harmon

Here is the back of my Tacoma M3.

----------


## Laura Harmon

And the front....

----------


## Ephraim

Check out Keith Newell's latest blonde mando: http://www.mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....t=20465

It's stunning!

----------


## ffpizza5

I just purchased this 1911 F-4 Blondie from Cotten Music. #Great internet dealer.

----------


## ab4usa

another Old Wave

----------


## Charlie Ayers

There are pics of a new blonde on Andrew Mowry's site (http://www.mowrystrings.com/) that look very very nice.

Charlie

----------


## Paul Weber

Here's a pic of my mandolin by Steve Holst. He's not quite finished with it yet so no in-hand review.

 Paul

----------


## Paul Weber

The Holst mandolin in-the-white.

----------


## flairbzzt

My Eastman 615 w/ gold hardware

----------


## flairbzzt

My best side........

----------


## SternART

In case you didn't see it in the Monteleone thread, a Grande Artist Delux

----------


## oldwave maker

Pauls fresh Nugget, grilled to perfection. He's coming this week to pick up his golden guitar shaped octave. 2 young blondes- what a holliday season!

----------


## oldwave maker

Nice slab....

----------


## oldwave maker

And I didnt think luthiers got MAS

----------


## oldwave maker

the other blonde, deep voiced, with a wide bottom.

----------


## bud

Here is my blonde. #A Kimble A5 #6. #I never thought I'd like a deep voiced, loud mouth blonde, but this is it.

----------


## Charlie Ayers

http://client.webshots.com/album/268112377uHGmtM 

Here's a Mowry F5.

Charlie

----------


## Bob Kellett

and my new Ratcliff A model.....

----------


## mandoman15

here's the mowry just to make it easier... I even set it as my desktop's backround, it's really nice

----------


## Charlie Ayers

Thanks John:

My new computer has only "Paint", not "Photoshop" (which is what I think my last computer came with, and I can't seem to make pics fit here.

Charlie

----------


## Bill Snyder

Charlie,
I have never used it, but IrfanView is supposed to be a free program to resize photos. Here is a site you can get it from.
Also Google has a free download called Picasa2 that is able to do some photo editing.Picasa2 can be found here.

----------


## Charlie Ayers

Thanks Curious! I'll try those.

Charlie

----------


## Chris Burt

SternART, I haven't seen through-the-f-hole brass calipers, like those hanging just behind the bass side of the Monteleone, in awhile. And the big brass German purfling marker, you've been building for a few years. Interesting ideas in the position markers laid out on the fingerboard hanging in the upper left corner.

----------


## BlueMt.

The only blonde in my life....for now.

----------


## mandoman15

I've always loved the triangularized oval holes...what do they do for the sound?

----------


## Stephen Perry

Curly maple binding. Very new and green, but opening nicely. Crisp. Eastman MD914.



Actually, not this maple pink, more yellowish/amber.

----------


## BlueMt.

> I've always loved the triangularized oval holes...what do they do for the sound?


John, I've only had one other non-f-hole mandolin, which was a totally different design than this one(Flatiron Army/Navy), so I can't really comment on the difference the soundhole shape might make. This is a nice sounding mandolin for blues, celtic , oldtime, etc.

----------


## Charlie Ayers

Here are some Holst F5 pics (they're posted in a separate thread, too).

http://community.webshots.com/album/268130766bWEBzN

Charlie

----------


## cutbait2

Bud, glad you're enjoying #6. that's a one of a kind engleman/red spruce top from Will. Great tone in that little baby.

----------


## bud

Cutbait2. You are right. That Kimble is a killer. Best mandolin I own. Now if I can just afford one of his F5's. I'll be selling everything else to get one.

Bud

----------


## PCypert

Here's a pic of my Flatiron 3MB. 
Paul

----------


## peter.coombe

Here is my new Kimble #69

----------


## peter.coombe

And the back of Kimble #69

----------


## peter.coombe

The headstock. #Will is doing some nice work. #I really like the sound of this mandolin. #Very responsive, well balanced and nice tone.

----------


## peter.coombe

And this is my latest, after 11 years making mandolins, the historic #100.

----------


## peter.coombe

And the back of #100. #The woods are Engelmann Spruce and Queensland Maple, first time I have used this wood combination. #Qld Maple is an Australian native commonly used by Aussie instrument makers. #Very stable timber, nice to work with and takes a nice finish. #This one surprised me, it was an experiment that worked. #Sounds so damn good I am tempted to keep it. #I have never been able to get good volume from Engelmann, but this one has it all. #Great tone and volume. #Especially nice treble.

----------


## Gail Hester

Peter, I was listening to the sound clips of your #62 on your website the other day, what a fantastic sounding mandolin. Congratulations on #100!

----------


## ryru14

The only picture I've got of my Blond Marcus Martini F-5 copy.
Ryan

----------


## Don

The big brown stork was around last week and now there's a new mando baby at my house.It's a beautiful blonde A style oval hole with birdseye maple back,sides and neck by Bill Bussman.It's #369.I'll post pics if I can get them to load.

----------


## Don

Here's another of #369.

----------


## ShaneJ

Holy Smokes! That is one gorgeous Old Wave! Congrats!

----------


## Don

The front and sides are lighter than the back.

----------


## Don

Another of #369.

----------


## Don

Another of #369.

----------


## Don

Last one of #369.

----------


## stevem

Nice one Don! Very cool.

----------


## troika

Check out my blondey Here. http://www.frets.com/FRETSPa....nd.html

----------


## Eric F.

Don, I just drooled all over my keyboard. That is gorgeous. Troika, yours is gorgeous too.

----------


## man doh

I'm not sure if thats one of oldwaves big secrets but, what technique do you use to pull the figure of the wood out like that?

----------


## Eric F.

A pair of blondes:

----------


## Eric F.

And the fronts:

----------


## Steve Hinde

A model #1 Blonde top. Top wood was too nice to ruin it with color.

Steve

----------


## c3hammer

As long as we're reviving this thread, here's a few shots of my new Gary Vessel and Ryan Soltis tag team effort 

I couldn't be more pleased. #Needless to say it brought tears to my eyes when they handed it to me!







Cheers,
Pete

----------


## ira

these are all beautiful. funny, with women- i love a dark haired, dark eyed look,
but with mandos, give me the blondes!

----------


## F5G WIZ

very man's dream blonde twins!

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Okay, here's another. All-blonde Sobell, including binding and headstock veneer.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here's the flip side.

----------


## Jim Garber

Well, since we are getting away from the F-models....

2003 bowlback by Gabriele Pandini

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's the Pandini back.

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

Recently-acquired 1921 mandolin by Raffaele Calace.

Jim

----------


## vkioulaphides

Truly lovely, Jim. Enjoy!

----------


## mandolooter

uuuummmmm,I just love blondes

----------


## glauber

She shall be mine soon!

----------


## glauber

And of course, this one already is mine:


(click on thumbnail for large pic)

----------


## Greenmando

Well, she's in the mail. I bought that cute blonde from Steve Perry. A cute 804 two point Eastman.

----------


## mandolooter

Just remember blondes only have more fun unless their mandos...then WE have more fun!!

----------


## Gavin Baird

A4, Modified Peter Ostroushko Edition..Gavin

----------


## phynie

gavin, you have proved that I only need to see a quarter of a mandolin to want it! Thanks!

I need help!

----------


## otterly2k

congrats, Tom.
I called about that 2-point just after you'd snapped it up. I hope it plays as nicely as it looks.

----------


## Eric F.

Just when I think I have quelled the oval hole MAS, Gavin posts that. Man, Gavin, your work is just so gorgeous.

----------


## PicknBow

Nothing impressive here just a cheap Ebay blond. All solid wood Brazos (Japan) for under 50.00.

----------


## chinatogalway

Here is two ol' blondes for you.Two Blondes

Kieron

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here is two ol' blondes for you.Two Blondes
> 
> Kieron


Kieron:
 The main difference between the symmetrical L&H A's and the later asymmetrical is the shorter scale of the later ones. Perhaps they also had narrowed the neck also at that time to appeal to the classical players. 

I have a symmetrical one and they are wonderful instruments. Mine was a basket case tho when I got it but sounds and plays very nicely right now.

I have never seen one with that tailpiece cover (mine did not come with one but I did find one eventually.

Jim

----------


## oldwave maker

ran into this 77 nugget at cmsa

----------


## phynie

cool pic bill! I have never seen a nugget symmetrical 2 pointer. What did she sound like?

----------


## mandoman15

looks like the mostly mythical blonde phoenix

----------


## mooman

Here's my Gideon Weigert tenor mandola (probably not a maker seen on the Cafe before). It's an alpine spruce top, maple sides and back, ebony reinforced maple neck, ebony fretboard and bridge, Indian rosewood bindings and cocobolo headstock facing. Here's the front:

----------


## mooman

...and from the side:

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I posted this one last summer, but it should be in this collection.

----------


## otterly2k

drool

----------


## berkeleymando

Here's my blonde Brian Dean 11" scale piccolo!

----------


## berkeleymando

The back side ...

----------


## ira

hey mooman, could you post a closeup of the rosette around the sound hole, from what i can see looks very cool. also, since we don't know this luthier- tell us more.

----------


## mooman

Certainly ira. Here's a better picture of the soundhole. Gideon Weigert makes all his own soundhole inlays from exotic woods. He now works out odf Sheffield, UK. He is mainly a classical guitar maker but recently started making mandolin family instruments with hybrid mando/classical guitar bracing. This mandola was made to my specs. Peace mooman.

----------


## Bill Snyder

The back of my IV kit completed last summer.

----------


## Eugene

Here's my latest acquisition: a ca. 1890s Tuscan mandolin (i.e., four gut strings) by Bavassano. #Does it count?

----------


## Eugene

The top:

----------


## Jim Garber

It looks lovely on that quilt, Eugene.

Jim

----------


## Eugene

Thank you, Jim.

PS: The quilt is by Mrs. Eugene and much more impressive (or distracrting from mandolins) on the flip side.

----------


## billkilpatrick

gorgeous ... mandolin's ok too. 

does the bridge have some sort of auxiliary support, keeping it anchored to the face or is it simply glued on? without an end piece, do you think it would be able to support tension of 4 paired courses?

beautiful looking instrument. i'll bet it makes a nice round sound.

----------


## glauber

Eugene, sorry to tell you, your blonde has a moustache!

----------


## Eugene

> Eugene, sorry to tell you, your blonde has a moustache!


Errr...

Bill, the bridges on these (mustache and all) function exactly like old lute bridges. #They are immovably glued to the soundboard and the strings are tied directly to the bridge. #Unlike modern classical guitar bridges, lute-like bridges feature a tie block only and have no saddle. #The loop of the string knot actually determines the endpoint of the vibrating string length. #Similar bridges have supported a great many paired courses, as on my 6-course mandolino by Luciano Faria or on 13-course lutes.

----------


## Jim Garber

Also bear in mind that that Brescian mandolin uses gut strings. not J74s. No bark there, either.

Jim

----------


## Eugene

Indeed.

----------


## Jim M.

That's beautiful, and it looks in great shape. I'm curious, is it tuned to A440? And what kind of music would have been played? Brescia -- I believe that's where Gaspar DaSalo built violins and violas.

----------


## Eugene

Thanks, Jim M. #I like it. #The action was a bit too high and there was an ugly crack running from the rosewood scratchplate, under the treble mustache, and to the butt of the instrument. #Ben Wilcox filled the existing bridge holes and redrilled them a little lower. #He also shaved down the tie block. #He worked a single grain of spruce into the wavy open crack and stained it (the match is very good, but not exact; the repair is _almost_ invisible). #I am very pleased.

Single, gut strung mandolins seem to have caught on in northern Italy and Germanic places. #A similar but slighter and earlier instrument was played by the virtuoso Bortolazzi; he was the dedicatee of Hummel's famous concerto. #For pages and pages of discussion of what things like this might have done, click here.

Tremolo sounds a little silly to my ears on this, but plucked trills and ornaments sound remarkable. #It also lends itself to incredible scalar speed. #I have been playing Gragnani's little notturni on this, and they sound great that way. Yes, I tune this one to A=440.

----------


## billkilpatrick

Quote (glauber @ Dec. 16 2005, 08:13)

Eugene, sorry to tell you, your blonde has a moustache!


when i first started studying italian, i was told that in sicily they have a word which means "girl with a not altogether unpleasing moustache."

re bridge: i just can't get my head around the idea that strings strung in fifths will have greater tension; too much for a bridge that's simply glued on. i always imagined that end pieces came about because of popping bridges - an ever-present danger, i'm told, with charangos.

----------


## Eugene

Not at all, Bill. #Tension is a function of string density, diameter, length, and pitch. #All else equal, just get skinnier strings for less tension; there are great on-line calculators (like Arto's) to help determine such things and maintain appropriate tensions. #You wouldn't use the same gauges if tuning a Brescian mandolin in fourths. #You shouldn't use stock charango strings for alternate tunings of substantially different pitches than standard, just as stock soprano ukulele strings would be worthless for mandolin tuning.

----------


## vkioulaphides

[QUOTE]"...in sicily they have a word which means "girl with a not altogether unpleasing moustache."

As in the north, the expression "I'll be three days *dead* and _still look better than YOU!"_ # I've used that a lot, in my corporate days... # Ah, those colorful Italians!

Lovely instrument, Eugene. I have never heard such a critter chirp from up close but, just looking at it, I get the impression of great beauty and grace.

Enjoy!

----------


## oldwave maker

Fresh golden oldie #379 off to NY

----------


## oldwave maker

Fresh golden oldie #380 off to SC:

----------


## Keith Newell

Here is a blonde just finished. The bear claw top shows up so nice in person...taking pictures of it is very hard to get the full picture.
 # Keith

----------


## Jim Garber

The ultimate blonde mandolin...

Jim

----------


## Keith Newell

You win!

----------


## daveb

Here is #3, three weeks old.

----------


## daveb

and the back.

----------


## daveb

one more....

----------


## Jason Kessler

Man, I LOVE blondes. That tortiseshell binding is the bee's knees. Lovely.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Here is F5LOAR's Blonde Eastman (we need to give him some picture taking lessons)

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

and the back

----------


## pick up the world

You get eastmans with pickguards, or can you install them?? It looks so much better with a pickguard, I love it!!

----------


## f5loar

That was a rush job! The Eastmans do not come with guards nor can you get them from Eastman. Cost cutter I guess.
Mine was a do it yourselfer I had laying around here. Those blondes look so naked without a guard on it.

----------


## pick up the world

how did you do that DIY job. I would love to have one on my eastman.

----------


## Burner

Here's my little blonde

----------


## jasona

f5loar: How does that Eastman measure up to your other mandolins? I'm quite interested by the fact you seem so taken by the Eastmans.

----------


## jasona

Oh, and Neil, I love that headstock! Who built it?

----------


## f5loar

If you are good with a hammer, drill and screwdriver you can DIY on most anything. The problem with a pickguard on any mandolin is you really only got one shot at getting it right so it might be best to leave it up to a pro. I think all mandolins should come with one and leave it up to the owner to decide to leave it on or take it off. Same goes for Gibsons. All these fancy signature models F5s and they can't spring for a $100 pickguard on it. I bet their cost is around $25. The Eastmans IMO are the best bang for the buck going today. Years ago I thought the Kentucky 1000s and 1500 were the hot thing in new mandolins. Today it's the Eastmans. They are easy to play and sound so great.

----------


## Burner

My little blonde is my IV kit so I have to take the blame for the headstock. I wish it looked as good up close but it sounds better than its somewhat shabby appearance would suggest.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here are some photos of my recently-acquired Otwin flattop. It's German, either 1950s or 1930s (no date and the company was active for a long time), probably the former. Otwin have a very good name in Europe for jazzy vintage archtop guitar and they also made guitar-shaped archtop/f-hole mandolins similar to (but reputedly better than) those cat-eye Framus ones. Apart from being instrument makers, Otwin were also tonewood dealers, and it shows in the quality of the timber here.

Mine is a flattop with a two-piece arched maple back. Pressed arch rather than carved, I think, but I'm not sure. An intriguing mixture of design and structural elements from Gibson (the overall body shape, the back construction and the raised pickguard that came with it but that I took off) and Selmer/Maccaferri (small soundhole, headstock, flattop).

I've cleaned her up, took the pickguard off, replaced the bridge with a new compensated ebony/bone bridge and put Jazzmando JM-11 strings on. Very satisfying result: a very loud mandolin with punchy chords and bright, clear tone on single notes. Not a very complex tone, but a very distinctive one.

Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here's the back: those radial stripes are inlays of a darker wood into the two-piece back.

Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

Some detail of the soundhole surround and binding. I really like the two-tone checkerboard effect, created by alternating light and dark wood pieces.

Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

One last photo: this one is taken with a flash, to better bring out the satiny figure of the wood.

Martin

----------


## kyblue

Love the back on that Otwin!

----------


## RareMandoGuy

*VERY rare Blonde F-5 Gibson Master Model * 
One of the very last mandolins out of Gibson's Montana
facility - a custom ordered beauty signed by Bruce Weber.

----------


## RareMandoGuy

*Another photo of Rare Blond Gibson Master Model*

----------


## RareMandoGuy

*Blonde Gibson F-5 Master Model Side View*

----------


## RareMandoGuy

*One Final Photo of Rare Blonde Gibson F-5 Master Model*

----------


## Greenmando

I posted a couple of pics before that Steve Perry took, here is a couple of my pics of the same mando. Eastman 804D

----------


## jefflester

Bump for anybody looking for RareMandoGuy's pics in reference to his classified ad.

----------


## otterly2k

Just got these latest pics of my new OM, on its way to me as we speak... had to share. This is by Brian Dean.
KE

----------


## otterly2k

the back...

----------


## Eric F.

Oh, my!

----------


## bjc

I always thought I liked redheads, but I'm having second thoughts now...pretty stuff folks

----------


## Mark Walker

My cousin's blonde Silver Angel #197... "Cynthia Jane"

----------


## Mark Walker

The back of Silver Angel #197...

----------


## Mark Walker

And binding details...

----------


## vfont

Here are some photos of my new Eastman MD615 #580:




With the tone-gard in place.

----------


## vfont

Here's two more:





The headstock overlay is a rich chocolate brown color. This photo doesn't do it justice.

----------


## Mark Walker

Victor - very beautiful! 

I know what you mean about the photos not doing it justice... The headstock of that Silver Angel (with the mother-of-pearl flying angel in it) looks 'black' but in the light you can see deep, rich grain in the ebony. 

Sometimes photos just can't show what really is seen in natural light!

----------


## Mando Medic

Just got my new Bob Schnieder F-4 with long scale yesterday and am just getting to play it. It sounds as good as it looks.

----------


## Mando Medic

The Schneider Headstock. Bound in tortoise.

----------


## Mando Medic

Schneider F-4 back.

----------


## Mando Medic

And sides.

----------


## Mando Medic

The ebony pickguard, bound in tortoise.

----------


## Mando Medic

And lastly, Bob's label. It's a beauty and it's in varnish. Kenc

----------


## ShaneJ

VERY beautiful, Mando Medic! How does it sound?

----------


## Mando Medic

It sounds like the best F-4 you ever heard. Very rich and open with plenty of volume. It's a red spruce top and I can't wait for it to open up as it sounds so good now. Bob really out did his self on this one. Though I do need to get some J-75's on it. Kenc

----------


## Mark Walker

MandoMedic - wow, that's a BEAUTY for sure! Congrats on that!

----------


## Jason Kessler

A beaut!

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

I got to play it for a while last night and all I can say is:
It sounds as good as it looks and it looks better in person than in the pictures. Great job Bob. Very well balanced with a strong low end that I haven't seen in a lot of F-4s. I'm getting Oval Hole envy.

----------


## otterly2k

Old Wave #147, recently returned from a trip to its creator for a check-up.

----------


## otterly2k

and the back...

----------


## calden

Hey all:

New member here.  I happened to note this request to post a picture of blonde mandolins, so here's mine.  

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...c/fullside.jpg

I play cittern in a Celtic group, and wanted a mandolin to add to my banjo/cittern/guitar arsenal. I decided to make one, and patterned this after a friend's 1900-something Gibson A-model. I also used plans for same.  I have always liked the non-stained top of my citterns (first a Brock, now a Sobell) so I stained the maple neck and back and sides dark amber/mahogany, but left the spruce top plain. Since this picture I regraded the top to make it more responsive, especially in the bass, and re-finished it by French Polishing rather than nitro (as the back and sides are.) The shellac imparts a MUCH nicer warmer glow to the spruce.

You can see more pics at:

http://www.eaglelake1.org/mando_finis.html

Carlos

----------


## calden

Sorry for the above post!  Let me add the image properly:


Carlos

----------


## G. Fisher

Here is a pix of my new Brock and a link to the others I posted on the board.



Look what I brought home from Wintergrass

----------


## Rob Grant

Here's an old photo of two blonds and a redhead ( two Spruce and one Western Red Cedar)...

----------


## string_8

Red Diamond #173 just arrived. I thought I should share a few pictures with you. You can also see these onFlickr where you can hover your mouse over the pictures to get pop-ups with more info. 

This instrument is made from Red Spruce and European Maple. I chose Don's "modern" arch as opposed to his "vintage" arch because I wanted a more throaty, woody, warm sound as opposed to the brighter, crisper sound that cuts through better. Compound radius fretboard. Wide, round neck. 22 small frets. Pearl fret markers.

First the front shots:

----------


## string_8

Now the back shots. One piece back. He described it as "violently curly" maple. I love the ebony center stripe along the spine of the neck.

----------


## string_8

The headstock. The pearl ring around abalone vase & flowers is Don's signature logo. I love the understated elegance. He reworks the Schaller tuners, not only tweaking the mechanism but also changing the post lengths to more closely match the curves of the headstock. I think I'll replace the buttons with pearl.

The nut is fossilized walrus tooth. It has the durability of pearl but the warm sound of bone.

----------


## string_8

Gotta love the James tailpiece.

There's a Schertler inside and the cord plugs into the tailpiece as you can see here. I'm fairly pleased with the Schertler so far. It has a very sweet & pleasant sound. We EQ it a little - boosting the treble some.

----------


## string_8

And now for the required scroll shot. Yes, I admit it. I have scroll fever. More scroll beauty shots follow.

----------


## string_8

The binding on both the front and back is blk/wht/tort/wht/blk. I love the way it stands out against a blonde instrument.

The whitish color inside the scroll is not dust. It is an artifact of the light reflecting off wood that isn't finished as smoothly as the wood outside the scroll.

----------


## string_8

Another close-up shot. You can see the wht/tort/wht/blk binding on the fretboard.

----------


## string_8

The last scroll shot. Here you can see the unusual neck joint I had him try. I had a "thing" against the traditional joint that just plain looked weird to me. This looks a lot cleaner and he found it easier to do as well.

----------


## string_8

Last picture of my Red Diamond. This is the top-most point. The flare at the end is NOT an optical illusion. The edge of the point is actually wider than the side. This is one of the things he does to make his instruments unique. I also like the "box binding" he did on this.

It took a while to get, but it was worth the wait. I love the looks and love the sound.

----------


## JEStanek

That's one fine looking mando string_8!

Jamie

----------

I would be real tempted to order the same thing. That mandolin looks great.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Not mine, but I did bid on it.

----------


## fredfrank

Didn't realize there are two threads about the same thing!

----------


## woodwizard

Goldie

----------


## woodwizard

one more blonde

----------


## Bill Snyder

Yeah Fred, what is that. Looks good.

----------


## fredfrank

> Yeah Fred, what is that. Looks good.


BRW -

----------


## mandopete

> BRW -


Not another new mandolin!

----------


## fredfrank

Hey, Pete . . . what else is life for? 


I already have a banjo. One's enough with those.

----------

